# Yellow Diarrhea



## Raleigh (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm currently undiagnosed, and in pretty rough shape at the moment. Since my GI problems started years ago, I have had yellow/light orange diarrhea, which sticks to the toilet bowl. For the longest time I just accepted it and didn't think much of it. However, I recently did some reading, and found that yellow stool that sticks to the toilet bowl is an indicator of fat malabsorption. 

I was wondering if any of you have yellow diarrhea or stool on a regular basis, or had it before you were diagnosed. When I research it on the internet, Crohn's always pops up as a potential cause. 

I have an appointment with a new GI on Tuesday, and I didn't know if this was something significant that should be brought to his attention. Thanks for your help.

Brian


----------



## Keepingfaith (Jun 17, 2012)

Sounds like bile salt diarrhea. I had that when I was having Gallbladder issues. You can also have bile salt diarrhea from food going to fast through your colon. That yellow bile is what gives your poop its brown color. I know plenty of people who get this and it's usually from bowel salt malabsorption, infection in intestines, bacteria or from a food intolerance. A few people in my family with IBS have yellow poop a lot. I am having this type of 'D' right now from antibiotics. My GI isn't concerned and neither am I. It's deffinately worth bringing up tot he GI. He can prescribe you something like Lomotil, Bentyl & questeran powder to help that stop.

Make sure to drink plenty of fluids to keep hydrated.
Here are some conditions:
http://habbasyndrome.com/_wsn/page2.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bile_salt_malabsorption


----------



## Irene3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello raeligh, I was told it's just what happens when food passes through your colon too quickly. I have this type of D pretty regularly, though since my resection, more light brown. If it becomes green, things are going through your bowels way too quickly. Iv had that a few times too, but the main concern, if you have D anyway due to ibd, is dehydration. So drink lots of water, and mention it to your gi. Best wishes


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 17, 2012)

Isn't it crazy how we poop all colors of the rainbow? awesome!


----------



## Raleigh (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info on Bile Salt Malabsorption. When I looked it up, it said one of the primary causes of Bile Salt Malabsorption is ileal inflammation. That's interesting because my yellow diarrhea doesn't come and go; it's a constant issue for me, which means that my ileum could have been inflamed all this time. I'm hoping my new GI will do the pill cam, after last month's colonoscopy which caused too much discomfort for the doctor to reach my terminal ileum. 

I'm definitely having issues with dehydration in the past few days. I drink and drink and drink, and it just doesn't help. I'm also on TPN, which has some fluids, and on top of that, I have some IV bags for when the dehydration gets really bad. I'm using one of those right now, but it hasn't helped as much as I hoped it would. I hate this so much.


----------



## skippy111 (Jun 17, 2012)

When you go see your new GI you want to tell him all of your symptoms that way he will know which tests to order...

my advice is to write them all down before you go to the appointment, whether you think they are significant or not, let the dr make that call.

I hope you feel better and let us know what happens tuesday


----------



## acemagic (Jun 17, 2012)

Manzyb said:


> Isn't it crazy how we poop all colors of the rainbow? awesome!


If you start pooping violet, Go to the hospital immediately.


----------



## Raleigh (Jun 18, 2012)

I made a long list of all of my symptoms to bring with me. I'll have to add the yellow stool. Bringing such a thorough list of symptoms makes me wonder if the doctor is going to look at me like I'm a hypochondriac. Not so much having the symptoms, but documenting them like that even though it's the smart thing to do. I hate how judgmental doctors can be.


----------



## Irene3 (Jun 18, 2012)

acemagic said:


> If you start pooping violet, Go to the hospital immediately.


Lol, after my illeostomy I had betroot. Freaked an hour later, pretty close to violet. Then when I ate cherries during a flare :/


----------



## skippy111 (Jun 18, 2012)

no, a good dr would appreciate that you took the time to write it down. It lets him know you are serious about getting better and not trying to waiste his time.

my Drs like that I have a summary with all my questions typed out and had noted anything i thought they should know about.  I find that the Dr spends more time with me.

Things like that help the Dr a lot,


----------



## Raleigh (Jun 18, 2012)

I brought in a list to my last 2 GI's, and they didn't even look at it. I hope my new GI is less like them and more like your doctors. I've heard good things about him, and he was actually recommended to me by someone on this forum, so I'm optimistic.


----------

